# is this a fair trade



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i was wondering if this is a good trade. i am going to trade my 170g tank has 2fx5 1xp4 . 1 fluval smart heaer 300w 1 300w ebo jagger , pine stand . glass tops and 48 inch t8 light. i am trading it for a 90g salt water setup . with 30g sump protein skimmer and metal hilide light. comes with live rock coral inverts and an assortment of fish . is this a good deal ?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

If both parties are happy it's a fair deal.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Depends which kind of skimmer is on the salt tank the quality of everything else that goes with the 90g salt.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Not a good deal unless there is lots of live rock and expensive inverts, you would have to put up the type of skimmer lights and fish.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

all deals are fair if both parties are happy.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> all deals are fair if both parties are happy.


I agree with Adz1


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

id honestly keep your big tank.
but thats just me.

but Adz1 is right, if both parties are happy then everything is great!


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I'd keep your big tank as well.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

there is nice corals . 150 lbs of live rock . she is going to send me some pics so i will put the, on here


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Well the live rocks itself is $500 to $800....give or take depending on where its from.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

run your 170 gallon as a salt


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I would rather the big tank if I had the room, however we all get tired of the same stuff and move, I would say you can often find salt set ups for very reasonable prices when people get out of the hobby. What do you estimate your used set up to be worth I would say its would sell for around $800 to $1000 depending on how quickly you intended to sell it and if parting it out, What does a used 90G salt setup sell for, I bought a used 65G salt setup off craigslist and resold the skimmer for more than I paid for the whole setup. I would keep the 170g set up and either wait for that awsome deal to show up because you know it will come along - After you make the trade, and or be patient and slowly acumulate the things you need to go salt.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> all deals are fair if both parties are happy.


Well, let me be the devil's advocate and ask "what is fair?". What seems fair to one person may not be to another and so if one party has been convinced that it is fair and happy to that effect but in retrospect it isn't "so fair" after close examination. Happy and fair is as measurable as to how you define the values that you are giving away versus what you are getting back in return. I suppose you could try a "market value" approach and try to determine the total values of the stuff you are giving away and getting in exchange. Happy because you think it is fair but would not be so happy if it isn't so fair after all. It can be quite subjective.


----------

